# Anonimo Polluce Magnum with New Hex Screws and Anonimo Tools



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

So it arrived today. I'm really surprised that the Bronze case is not as heavy as I would expect. The finish is very nice. This is a Hybrid in that it is the older dial (The new is all black with a different texture in the middle with the new logo) This has the new hex screws installed and I was sent a set of the new tools to try out. I will wear it for a few weeks and come back with a full review. Here are some pictures which I will also be adding to the photo album. Lume shots will come tonight. I also have a picture of the Anonimo strap tools. It is very nice.:-!












































































































































































More to come.:-!:-!


----------



## ClementW (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Michael,

Thanks for the great shots.

May I ask what is your wrist size and does the Magnum wears bigger than the Polluce?

I am looking forward to your review : )

Enjoy the weekend with the Mag on your wrist ; )

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice watch for sure i like a bigger size of The Polluce...black dial looks sweet.

Wear it in the best of health my friend.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

My wrist ranges somewhere between 7.25" and 7.5". My wrist is more round than flat.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice....The more I see the Magnum the more I like it..

Really like the hex screws and the inclusion of strap changing tools.

Congrats..:-!
Mike


----------



## ClementW (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Michael.

I like the watch but am undecided on the partially revealed movement with the date display.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome - really nice pics. I wasn't too interested in the Magnum until now! It works so well in bronze. And love the tools as well.


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

AWSOME! I love the bronze Polluce Magnum and consider yourself lucky to have the older sytle dial with the new screws.... Enjoy it!


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a stunner!!!!! I really like the lighter color in the center of the dial!!! It gives the whole thing a nice contrast. 

Very, very nice acquisition!!!!!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are the promised Lume shots.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Please post bigger pictures!:-d


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Watchenthusiast1 said:


> Ups I think I posted my reply in the wrong place. I just wanted to say what a beautifull and unique watch, it's a keeper, really want one. Where can one purchase it? What is the price?


No problem, now you know where the "report post" button is to ;-) (we've got Members who've been here for years that don't know it's there b-)).

Welcome to Watchuseek :-!.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new Polluce! b-) Nice pictures and I have to say I'm jealous since I didn't get the strap changing tools with my watch, but I guess that's what I get for being one of the first to get the new model. ;-) I'm looking forward to your review and so far it sounds like you are a happy new owner. Wear it well and thanks for sharing, especially the wrist shots! :-!


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

Samanator, 

Still looking forward to your review of this sweet Magnum.....


----------

